# can anyone help with info on this bottle



## hastings (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi all, just hoping that someone can help in providing any info on this bottle.
 I found it when i was on holidays in the UK over 20yrs ago, i dug it up from the side of a cliff after heavy rain washed away half the dirt.
 Its clay / stone and is aprox 20cm tall & 6.5cm wide at the base.
 the writing on the bottle says GRIFFIN & BERRY HASTINGS.
 any info would be much appreciated, such as aprox age or even a price that i may get for it if i wanted to sell it, its in excellent condition.
 Thanks a lot
 Colin, Perth Western Australia


----------

